# Bifen/Imidacloprid Turf application - TeeJet?



## feinhorn

Are most using XR or AI when dropping these two (tank mix) at the same time to 1" HOC Bermuda? Leaning towards AI but want to ask.


----------



## Monocot Master

I have both nozzle types, but really liking the AI nozzles. Especially for insecticides, but everything else I spray as well. I am pretty new to spraying, and I am sure the XR nozzles will have their place in my toolkit, but right now it is all AI for me.


----------



## feinhorn

I ended up using my TT nozzle but will try AI next time.


----------



## Robs92k

I've used AI and love them. I can switch between fine and coarse (not to mention flow rates) quickly. I have 4 nozzles on my sprayer and swear by AI.

That being said…no experience with the TTs.


----------



## rotolow

I use the AI nozzles about 90% of the time. Occasionally I'll switch to TT's but I have a lot of wind where I live and the AI's do an excellent job of controlling drift.


----------



## Frankzzz

There's a long thread all about TeeJet nozzles -
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33


----------

